# Western Illinois head coach Derek Thomas has signed point guard T.J. Gray



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Western Illinois head coach Derek Thomas has signed point guard T.J. Gray.
http://www.hoopmasters.com/article.php?aid=1052955228


"Western Illinois head coach Derek Thomas, a former UNLV assistant, has signed point guard T.J. Gray of Chicago. 

Gray, a 5-9 PG from powerhouse Julian H.S., averaged 16 points, 8 rebounds and 4 assists per game as a senior. Julian won 23 games last season, captured a regional title, and finished as runner-up in the City Championship. 

Gray is best described as a quick floor leader that can push the ball and update scoring opportunities for his teammates."


----------

